# 67 Convertible rear armrest light placement



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

This should be an easy one guys... Can one of you measure the distance from the top of the convertible rear armrest, to the top of the light housing? 

THANKS!!


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I can probably do that for you but the armrest frame already has cutouts for the ashtray and lights.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like 2 inches to the top of the stitching. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Whitt. I also thought that the cutouts for the lights were in the frame. I guess I was the lucky one to not have them punched out. Now its dremmel time.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

No problem good luck with it!


----------

